# Autofinesse Power Seal Anyone used



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi looking to get a good sealant before waxing to do my winter protection how good is the af power seal £20 is my budget if not what else is very good thanks all ads


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Never used it mate, have you looked at Soft99 Fusso or C2V3. C2v3 100ml is 6 quid and will easily do a car or 2.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thankyou can i wax over the c2v3


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes you can I've been using c2v3 all summer I doubt it will last a winter on its own but I do love it it's easy to use so long as you don't over do it

My winter this year is zaino aio followed by finish kare f1000p followed by c2v3 used kinda like a qd over kill maybe 

All the above are sealants if that's the way you want to go


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Put some on my car in spring and last week did the bonnet and boot again. When it's wet can't actually tell any difference between old and new coats, beading as good as new all over. I've no complaints whatsoever, smashing product.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I am doing a test

Bonnet, BH Cleanser Fluid and Finis Wax

Rest of car, Soft99 Fusso topped with C2V3

See which one outperforms the other


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

interesting bring on the snow lol,just looking at the c2 now looks good stuff cheers


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> interesting bring on the snow lol,just looking at the c2 now looks good stuff cheers


Get yourself a 500ml bottle for £19.99 use it neat then dilute 1:2 with distilled water, makes a great QD. I also use it neat on side windows, keeps minor frosty nights at bay.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Never used it mate, have you looked at Soft99 Fusso or C2V3. C2v3 100ml is 6 quid and will easily do a car or 2.


I would say 4-5 cars if they are not huge.:thumb:
Still prefer Reload


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I am doing a test
> 
> Bonnet, BH Cleanser Fluid and Finis Wax
> 
> ...


Finis-wax if you have applied it properly:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

sm81 said:


> Finis-wax if you have applied it properly:thumb:


Car is always in goid nick so wash, clayed, washed, 2 wipes downs with Cleanser Fluid, wax applied thinly, left 10 minutes and removed with absolute ease.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Autofinesse Power Seal Anyone used


Used it for the first time yesterday. 1st pic after 1 x coat powerseal by hand. I read after powerseal yields better results by da so will try it by da next time. 2nd pic 2 x coats powerseal 1 x Bos. Will try and get some more photos next week after 2 x coat bos.

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpseufdagjf.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image_zpsnrpbasjl.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zps3gmurl34.jpg.html]


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I am doing a test
> 
> Bonnet, BH Cleanser Fluid and Finis Wax
> 
> ...


Which one is winner in your test?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking excellent, as ever, Chewy.
Are you pleased with the BOS.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thrilled with it Dave. After the 1st coat of powerseal it gave a very glassy look as though the car had a new clear coat. 2nd coat of powerseal added to that making the fake reflective clear coat look more profound with better reflections and gloss. I took before and after photos of each and every coat, and there is defintely less wetness after 2nd coat power seal (compared with 1st coat) at the expense of gloss & better reflections - very glass like. After the 1 x coat of bos it brought back some of the wetness with notable darkening affect over glassy powerseal finish. Very happy with it, and can only imagine a 2nd coat will add more wetness giving the appearance of fake reflective shadows over the underlying clearcoat that is af powerseal.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks, mate, great information and glad you are pleased, looks amazing


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

good stuff whats it like say to pinnacle or blackfire finish wise


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Dave. I'm new to these products but regarding this combo applied so far 2 x powerseal 1 x bos,., I hope that next weekend when I go to wash with swissvax shampoo car bath, and finish with 1 more coat bos,., I hope to bring more wet look to the table.

I'll take some more photos next weekend after 2nd coat bos. For summer maybe 1 x coat of powerseal might be more appropriate, as it appears to be fairly potent product.



ADSCLIOCUP said:


> good stuff whats it like say to pinnacle or blackfire finish wise


I can't comment about BF as I never used it- Actually , it's a bit strange you mention blackfire as today my friend called me :09:30am we'd arranged to apply BF kit on his metallic burgendy red lexus.  Unfortunetely I had to call it off as a good night lastnight house party etc no energy but to lie in:speechles


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

2nd coat of bos applied, 1st pic snapshot in sun [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpsrnd9f5q1.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zps7xabicvz.jpg.html]


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

looks better than last week imh and that is after 400 miles of travelling in 1 week to work back /forth.

I'm makimg a test on the boot... Didnt apply a second coat bos on there.. instead carlack nsc by hand to strip the 2 x powerseal 1 x bos. After I did 2 x AF ultra glaze by machine, then tried 1 x coat powerseal by DA with red hex. followed by 1 x bos. 

next week ill get a 2nd coat bos on boot to compare with the 2 x powerseal 2 x bos on rest of car.

I was reading about other sealants today such as BFWD and they take ages to cure... something like 8 hours after application which is a long time. A big plus for powerseal no cure time surface is ready for another coat of sealant or wax immediately after application according to af


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the update, what were your initial thoughts after applying ultra glaze>power seal>BOS


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> looks better than last week imh and that is after 400 miles of travelling in 1 week to work back /forth.
> 
> I'm makimg a test on the boot... Didnt apply a second coat bos on there.. instead carlack nsc by hand to strip the 2 x powerseal 1 x bos. After I did 2 x AF ultra glaze by machine, then tried 1 x coat powerseal by DA with red hex. followed by 1 x bos.
> 
> ...


Quick question from me!

You originally stuck a coat of Powerseal on by hand, and now by machine.

Did you notice any major differences in looks? Basically I'm seeing if I can get away with applying by hand...!

Cheers,

Nathan.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

When your mention the curing time for BF are you referring to GEP + AFPP then 8 hours before applying midnight sun wax which is the time span I have had mentioned to me......or are you referring to just the layering of the polish or AFPP then 2nd coats
Thanks
Dave


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

BadgerJCW said:


> Quick question from me!
> 
> You originally stuck a coat of Powerseal on by hand, and now by machine.
> 
> ...


Polished Bliss specification for the product recommend by machine only......don't know why?.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Thanks for the update, what were your initial thoughts after applying ultra glaze>power seal>BOS


hi dave,

The reason I went for 2 x coats AF Ultra Glaze yesterday, is because I wanted to keep the prep the same . Basically, last weekend when I applied 2 x coats Powerseal 1 x bos, I prepped the car with carlack nsc & AF ultraglaze x 2 coats. The reason for prepping the car yesterday with the carlack for lsp removal & Ultra Glaze was just to keep the prep work the same as last week, this time replacing 2 x coats powerseal on the boot for just the 1.

After using the ultra glaze > power seal > bos combo last week I learnt that 1 x coat of AF Ultra Glaze by machine, very easy to use quickly absorbed into the paint brought noticeable wetness. The 2nd coat AF glaze I would say well worth the time, because the paint looked more wet compared with just the 1 x coat. I didn't try a 3 x coats Ultra Glaze as I was happy with the results from just the 2 x coats (by machine ).

About powerseal in my point of view 1 x coat improves gloss and and the glass like reflections without reducing the wetlook of the paint. As I mentioned last week after the 2nd coat x powerseal the paint lost a bit of its wetlook, but fortunetely the quality of the bos was able to bring some of it back again.

Yesterday on the boot after removing last weeks work starting again with the carlack & ultraglaze, and finishing with 1 x powerseal & 1 x bos Has left me with a warm wet glassy finish. It's a more 'balanced' look compared with the 2 x poweseal 2 x bos on the rest of the car which is very glassy wet. At the moment the boot has 1 x powerseal 1 x bos , and the paint despite having 1 x coat of sealant looks warm glassy and wet. I much prefer this look to the rest of the car which imh despite 2 x coats bos doesnt look as wet. I think the wetlook on the boot will be further improved with a 2nd coat of bos next week but I will have to wait and see.



BadgerJCW said:


> Quick question from me!
> 
> You originally stuck a coat of Powerseal on by hand, and now by machine.
> 
> ...


Hi Nathan,

From what I can see there is no difference at all in looks comparing application by hand vs machine. Looks wise there is no difference at all imh, the only difference being powerseal when applied by machine this time round I used a lot less product and removal after 10-15mins was a breeze. Last week after 2 x coats by hand removal was much tougher, more grabby and elbow grease to rub it off as I was unfortunetly not able to apply it on as thin.



camerashy said:


> *When your mention the curing time for BF are you referring to GEP + AFPP then 8 hours before applying midnight sun wax which is the time span I have had mentioned to me*......or are you referring to just the layering of the polish or AFPP then 2nd coats
> Thanks
> Dave


That's exactly right. I am planning to use the BF kit today on my mates car, nice sunny day, and as I understand after polishing with GEP & AFPP (BFWD) application, the wet diamond sealant needs a recommended 8 hours to cure prior to application of the Midnight Sun Wax (or Crystal Seal). Imh 8 hours is a long time when compared to a product like af powerseal which apparently needs no cure time as I understand from autofinesse:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Chewy, Thanks for your valuable feedback, I would be interested on your thoughts after applying the BF kit, especially how you think it compares with Souveran, (which I still have to try) BF is one of my top 3 products and imo gives a deep wet look and tends to darken my lava grey colour and the flake pop is really pronounced.
Thanks again
Dave


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking forward to using the Bf kit especially the sealant.On the bottle of the bfwd sealant it says 'creates the illusion of wet paint' - well if this is true i'll be impressed because as much as ive enjoyed using poweseal the past couple of weeks and how practical it is with no cure time - with 1 coat it didn't bring any wetness to the paint, and a second coat reduced it. If bfwd can bring great gloss and reflections like powerseal with additional wetness then it has to be a winner and the 8 hours cure time will be worth it


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

a couple of before shots

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsdppwjvzc.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpsehheoyn1.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

after gep & wet diamond

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpseoei3n1s.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpseasforze.jpg.html]


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Is it too early for your thoughts??"......and when you say Wet Diamond do you mean AFPP or the WD Polymer Spray please


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

imh best bet would be to compare on my car as I can notice product effects a bit better having used a few more on there. It was BF wet diamond sealant that I used. The car has a lot of swirls on it though, the paint is far from perfect but there wasnt the time for a full correction I just wanted to finally try out the bf kit. Once Ive finished my test on my car boot I'll try out the bf kit on my car as im keen to try out the sealant '' gives the illusion of wet paint''. Having said all of this, and my friends car still being full of swirls he has said he's very happy with the results even if they are far from perfect


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I forgot to post a pic of the boot. The car is full of swirls so not too bad considering. 
btw when I said BF sealant I meant to say AFPP 
[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpst79vu5pz.jpg.html]


----------



## spenceST (Mar 25, 2015)

I wasn't that impressed with power seal to be honest it was easy to use and looked great but weather it didn't like being applied over tripple but durability wasn't that great maybe 2 months


----------

